# Solar storm warning from nasa



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

nasa warns of large scale solar storm 
NASA issues warning of solar superstorm 2012 - by Terrence Aym - Page 2 - Helium

u tube of newscast





Maybe this is what has everyone's spidey sence tingling (something isn't right)
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/something-isnt-right-6220/


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

wow...

It may be really happening...

Communications down ... Can't really grow anything ...

Scary!

let's get prepared! Thanks!

Ok would a storm be HOT? Will we be able to grow anything?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The solar storm would be mostly electrical in nature hre is a link to 1859 solar storm wiki Solar storm of 1859 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Spooky stuff--besides food, water and other esentials, we are gathering a collection of old fashioned hand tools as well.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We are gathering a collection of old fashioned hand tools ... My kind of thing to do. (yes, I know I'm odd ) lol


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

That's how I found this forum. I was watching, I believe, the History Channel about the CME we would get next year.( They could even begin this year but the worse happening in 2012.) When I googled CME's, I stumbled across a thread here on the subject. Until that day, I thought I was the only one that "stocked up" on things.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dixie said:


> That's how I found this forum. I was watching, I believe, the History Channel about the CME we would get next year.( They could even begin this year but the worse happening in 2012.) When I googled CME's, I stumbled across a thread here on the subject. Until that day, I thought I was the only one that "stocked up" on things.


Cool to know ... thanks for posting.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Best to be prepared for life without electricity. Maybe try for one weekend to do without any electricity, no A/C, no fans, no washer & dryer, no electric hot water, no electric stove, no phone, no tv, no computer, etc. just to see what you do need to finish your preps in that area.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Best to be prepared for life without electricity. Maybe try for one weekend to do without any electricity, no A/C, no fans, no washer & dryer, no electric hot water, no electric stove, no phone, no tv, no computer, etc. just to see what you do need to finish your preps in that area.


This type of scenario keeps us debating about solar panels. Even w/ them, things probably wouldn't work after solar flares or electromagnetic pulse. If anyone likes to read, (who has the time) there's a book called One Second After and a series of four books - the first one titled Last Light by Terri Blackstock. These fictional stories show what could happen if society is knocked back 100 years.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I read the article but not the video as my computer doesn't like youtube for some reason (it only shows about 1 frame every minute or so of video).



Clarice said:


> Best to be prepared for life without electricity. Maybe try for one weekend to do without any electricity, no A/C, no fans, no washer & dryer, no electric hot water, no electric stove, no phone, no tv, no computer, etc. just to see what you do need to finish your preps in that area.


What would happen to things that weren't plugged in or running when this thing hits? If a warning was given that it's going to hit in n-hours, couldn't things be shut down and therefore unaffected by it?


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife and I were debating this and we look and there is nothing on NASA's website about this and the video is from 2009. I told her it makes no real difference, as I would not trust the Govt. to plan for anything.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Best to be prepared for life without electricity. Maybe try for one weekend to do without any electricity, no A/C, no fans, no washer & dryer, no electric hot water, no electric stove, no phone, no tv, no computer, etc. just to see what you do need to finish your preps in that area.


Clarice, You are 100 percent on target with this suggestion.

We consistantly on this forum about prepping in terms of stockpiling and having adequate supplies. This will certainly help during a crisis situation.

We concur that each of us needs to begin to put our plans into action. We have had zero power days to learn how we would function without power. We learned alot from these experiences.

When it comes to functioning in a crisis situation, the best preparedness is practicing your survival skills and identifying your shortfalls.

We take so many things for granted, but how many of us could function without power, propane, gasoline etc...

We are presently looking at long term open fire cooking options and will be practicing this skills in the immediate future.

Practice is the key. Learn to function in a worst case scenario. Knowledge is great, but without practice it is nothing more than theory.


----------



## preppingsu (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is another link to another report:

NASA issues warning of solar superstorm 2012 - by Terrence Aym - Helium

I read comments against this happening too so its really hard to know who could be right!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

We have been hit with solar-storms many times in the past (the last major one that I know of was 1998). Most of the solar-storms are nothing, but, us northerner's get to watch some really cool northern-light shows (Aurora Borealis) from the solar-storms. When we get hit with a particularly large solar-storm, we have radio-communication disruptions (static to those listening to the FM or AM band in their car) all the way to the electrons from the solar-storm overloading the power-grid (the one in 1998 took out the electrical grid in Quebec).

It would take a super-massive solar-storm to cause wide-spread disruption that would be world-wide. The real big CME (Coronal Mass Ejection) could cause someone like me (a pure red-head) to "sun-burn" through light clothing. Normally I turn pink in 15 minutes in the sun in the winter-time, even without the sun's reflection on the snow.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

There is also quite a bit of conscern that a CME event would also wreck vechicle electronics and there have been big, bigger than the 1859 CME, just lately but lucky for us they weren't pointed at earth. this could happen anytime, here are some space weather links 
SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids
Space Weather Canada / Météo Spatiale Canada
http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/SWN/
Space Weather Center: the sun, plasmas, aurora, and storms in space.


----------

